# In Premiere grundsätzlich Bildsequenzen als nummerierte Standbilder importieren?



## PeterImKeller (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

wenn man in Premiere eine Sequenz von Einzelbildern als Film laden will, dann muss man ja das Kontrollkästchen "nummerierte Standbilder" anwählen. Doch leider muss man das bei jeder Sequenz immer wieder anwählen - ganz im Gegensatz zu After Effects wo dieses Kontrollkästchen seinen Status behält, bis man es wieder abwählt.

Mein Frage: gibt es irgendwo in Premiere eine versteckte Voreinstellung, dass dieses Kästchen "Nummerierte Einzelbilder" nicht immer von neuem angeklickt werden muss?

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------

